# server sonoro

## _Echelon_

Ho installato gentoo, entrando in kde come root, il suono durante lo splash screen funziona.

Entrando come utente, mentre si dovrebbe sentire il suono di avvio di kde, mi da questo errore: 

```

Sound Server fatal error

/tmp/mcop-echelon is not owned by user

```

pero poi funziona bene. Qualche idea su come si possa risolvere?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

chown user /tmp/mcop-echelon

man chown per maggiori chiarimenti

----------

## _Echelon_

ho fatto un chmod -R 777 /tmp/mcop-echelon ma mi da lo stesso errore..

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Non parla di permessi, parla di proprietà, i permessi li cambi con chmod, la proprietà con chown (CHange OWNership)

----------

## _Echelon_

ah ok ho capito grazie

----------

## _Echelon_

ora mi dice:

```

Sound server fatal error:

/tmp/mcop-echelon is accessible owned by user

```

?? Non riesco a capire come farlo stare zitto  :Razz: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Te lo dà da root questo errore o anche da utente?

----------

## _Echelon_

solo da utente

----------

## cerri

Prova a rimuoverlo da root.

----------

## _Echelon_

ok ora provo Grazie

----------

## flocchini

Uhm ... Echelon... Echelon... non mi e' nuovo... Ci conosceremo mica noi?  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Echelon_

ahahaha ma nooooooooooo  :Razz:  è solo 1 impressione  :Razz: 

----------

## _Echelon_

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Prova a rimuoverlo da root.

 

Grazie ha funzionato !!!!!! Mitico !!

----------

## cerri

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Echelon_

ok ora si sente ma.. non mi si sentono 2 suoni insieme.. o almeno non sempre, facci 1 sempio:

io ho sempre xmms on, se apro mplayer mi si sentono tutti e 2 i suoni senza problemi;

però se abilito i suoni su gaim questi mi si sentono solo dopo che stoppo xmms. Non capisco cosa c'è che nn va. Ho una sb128, e gentoo me la rileva così (preso dal dmesg):

```

es1371: version v0.30 time 00:01:08 Jul 23 2003

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xb400 irq 10

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: TRA35(TriTech TR A5)

```

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Seleziona il giusto plugin di output per xmms

----------

## _Echelon_

ora ho OSS Driver 1.2.7 (libOSS.so)

ma credo che il problema non sia di xmms..

----------

## Peach

magari gaim usa alsa o una scema libreria sonora sua e aspetta che si liberi l'uso del canale da parte di oss... non so ipotizzo... non l'ho nemmeno mai usato oss e nemmeno gaim  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Se utilizzi un server sonoro, devi utilizzare come output quello per ogni applicazione.

----------

## _Echelon_

azz.. e come faccio a conciliare vmware xmms e gaim !?!? Io avevo tentato di montare gli alsa ma ho fatto 1 casino e ho dovuto solo riformattare  :Sad:  cmq pensavo fosse un problema di configurazione della scheda, anche perchè non mi si abilita il full duplex (e la pci128 lo dovrebbe supportare !!!) quando lo abilito nn sento + niente  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Devi configurare le applicazioni per usare il server sonoro.

Gaim e xmms non hanno problemi, per quanto riguarda vmware... sinceramente non saprei.

----------

